# Tubcut - Conversion of Bathtub



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this service?

Quote from website: "The TUBCUT opening is made with one-half inch thick panels that are shaped right on the job-site for a custom fit. The panels become structurally part of the tub with our strong bonding process. The panels are made of a durable material that is easy to clean. And the tub color is matched perfectly to the panel's edge for a seamless look."

We want to have our tub turned into a shower for easier access and this looks like a very easy and cheaper way to do it, but I was wondering if anyone has ever had this done or knows of anyone who has.

Thanks for any info!

Janice 

View attachment tubcut.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 21, 2008)

i havent heard of it, but it sure looks like a great idea...

i crave two things...a HUGE bathtub (with a crane to get in and out of it) and an easy access shower, this would accomplish one of them....


thanks for the info!!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2008)

The only problem I see are the 90 degree angles on the sides of the cut tub. I personally have fallen getting in and out of my bath and have had friends and relatives do the same thing. I would not want to fall on that sharp angle on the tub - it would hurt and could do considerable damage to my person.

It would be better it the cuts were less sharp or padded with a softer material. The cut could be more like the drawing below. 

View attachment tub.jpg


----------

